#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-07
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110607
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> えーと、上流サーバーどうしましょう
<jkbys> できれば今月中に現行のサーバを止めたいので移してしまいたいと思っています
<hito_jp> では困ったことがあればご連絡ください、でいいのかなぁ……。
<jkbys> かなぁ
<jkbys> OSC京都のセミナーのお題は水野さん経由で連絡してもらうでいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> じゃあ今週末までには連絡します
<mizuno> わかりました
<hito_jp> Ubuntuでスピーカーを作ってみた、とか。
<hito_jp> 決まらなかったら無茶振りでタイトル決めて勝手に連絡する、というルールを追加しておきたい（こら
<jkbys> ヒドイ
<mizuno> はい、通報されそうなタイトルを考えておきます
<hito_jp> これで遅れられない！　もしくは遅れてもオモシロい（ぉ
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> なければ議題へ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> [ ] OSC名古屋への参加を決める(6/27まで)
<mizuno> 村田さんや小林さんが不参加なら、自分ひとりでブースはなしで遊びに行こうかなあ、とか
<jkbys> 極力行きたいけど、直前になって不参加とかありえる状況
<mizuno> かわりといったらなんですが、8月にオフラインミーティングやりたいかなとか
<hito_jp> ほほう。
<jkbys> 禁酒鉢巻を準備しておかないと
<mizuno> 小林さん禁酒するんすか？
<jkbys> 君と俺だ
<hito_jp> 「未成年の方とミズノさんはアルコールを飲まないでください」と注意書きに。
<Mocchi> 部屋の隅にダンボール箱を用意しておかないと
<Mocchi> すみませんちょっと学生時代のノリが・・・。
<mizuno> そうですね、アルコールは5%以下に控えておきましょう
<jkbys> 現時点では、やりたいなぁって言っておくだけでいいですか
<mizuno> はい、やりたいなあ、ってだけです
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか、今日は議題これだけですが
<hito_jp> apt-clone話がなんか進展したっぽいんですがdupの先がprivate……
<jkbys> privateじゃねぇか！って書いたほうがいいのかな
<hito_jp> OEMかなぁと遠い目をしながら見ていたい。
<jkbys> かなぁ
<hito_jp> どうせ急いで解決する必然性はない（解決したければ自前パッチでいい）ので、トータルの負荷を上げてしまうよりはしばらく見ていたいところです。
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 14日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110607
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Yuzu-> なぜかPCのファンが止まらないよ、こんばんは。
<Yuzu-> 熱くなっていないんだけどなー。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ほほう…まあ，過冷却で凍る事もないでしょうし，悪くない気もしますけど，素人考えか知らん？
<Yuzuchan> Windowsで起動すると正常なんだよな。
<daedaluz> best input method for japanese?
<micahcowan> Anthy seems to be a common choice. It's what I'm using.
<micahcowan> Easiest is just to go into the Language Support settings and add the Japanese language support and input method.  Or install a Japanese-language installation of Ubuntu. I think Anthy is used for those cases too, though the particular system on at the moment, I installed Anthy manually (I don't really recommend it).
<micahcowan> (Assuming you're not a native Japanese speaker/reader, having a Japanese-language system is good practice in the language, provided you have a good way to look unfamiliar words up)
<daedaluz> so, ibus+anthy, then?
<daedaluz> and no I'm not native, I just need japanese input to find better touhou pictures
<Silmarwen> yay, one more non-japanese here:D
<daedaluz> as
<daedaluz> あたし葉日本人です
<Silmarwen> how come you're not native then?
<Silmarwen> sorry, didn't mean to dig into your private life:D
<daedaluz> なにが”でんぱ”ですか？
<Silmarwen> if you could speak proper english until now, why can't you just go on in that language?:)
<daedaluz> のよに”でんぱおんあとせいしゅのとこ”
<daedaluz> 俺フィンランド人。。。
<Silmarwen> whois says norwegian
<micahcowan> whois isn't perfect
<Silmarwen> :)
<micahcowan> He may be getting his connectivity through a Norwegian company, I dunno
<Silmarwen> i'm not questioning him
<Silmarwen> just mentioned it
<Silmarwen> or her, sorry
<micahcowan> gotcha
<Silmarwen> them, let's stay politically correct:D
<daedaluz> 俺のるうえでどさするよ
<daedaluz> ばいと
<daedaluz> hm, how to make kanji appear bigger in input box? hard to see what I'm selecting
<micahcowan> Hm, I don't know, haven't needed to adjust it so far.
<daedaluz> 俺は姫様にゃにゃ。
<micahcowan> But you should proofread it befor hitting enter; I'm having trouble making out some of what you've typed. Like the bit starting with 「のよに”」
<micahcowan> Though I'm guessing おんあ = おんな
<Silmarwen> daedaluz, have you tried adjusting the font size yet?
<Silmarwen> idk if that helps though:)
<daedaluz> micahcowan: was supposed to be "no yo ni", something wrong?
<daedaluz> Silmarwen: bad thing is it applies to all of desktop
<daedaluz> hmm, I think I'll just file a suggestion to fine people at ibus
<micahcowan> daedaluz, well, I was referring to that whole sentence. But I don't understand "のよに". The closest I can think of is "のように", but that can't start a sentence, so I don't know.
<micahcowan> Oh, I think I just got it.
<daedaluz> yea it was continuity to previous sentence asking what "denpa" means
<micahcowan> The のように should probably have gone after the quote. And you mistyped こと at the end, unless I miss my guess
<micahcowan> The only でんぱ I know is 電波, electromagnetic waves
<micahcowan> (BTW, I'm not trying to criticize, just trying to understand what you wrote)
<Silmarwen> japanese can be damn tricky at times :D
<Silmarwen> i've studied it for 4 years and i'm still awful at it
<Silmarwen> even though i had a native teacher
<daedaluz> so...　”でんぱおんあとせいしゅのとこ”　is... ummm.. electromagnetic waves woman and young man, huh?
<micahcowan> I've studied it (off and on) for 20, and I'm still not great, either. Getting there.
<Silmarwen> micahcowan, where are you from?
<daedaluz> I just watch a lot of anime and play VN's & Touhou
<micahcowan> daedaluz, not really sure. Maybe you meant せいしゅん for "a youth"? I have trouble parsing that too. Maybe in more context...
<daedaluz> well that's the title of anime
<micahcowan> Ah, I'll look it up.
<micahcowan> Silmarwen, 米カリフォニア州  w
<Silmarwen> you're american?
<daedaluz> yea I was thinking "seishun" hs to be something else, as 少年 would be young boy and 青年 young man
<micahcowan> はい
<Silmarwen> your english is weird
<Silmarwen> :D
<Silmarwen> not what i'm used to
<Silmarwen> :)
<daedaluz> Silmarwen 日本人ですか？
<Silmarwen> nah, i'd speak japanese then:D
<daedaluz> you know, this channel is anything but ubuntu right now. poor japanese people, having their chat invaded so
<micahcowan> So, I found 電波女と青春男. でんぱおんなとせいしゅんおとこ. Your translation seems decent.
<micahcowan> daedaluz, I had that same thought. Could move it over to #nihongo :)
<daedaluz> is it true that nippons are terrible in english?
<Silmarwen> daedaluz, they used to be fine with that:D
<micahcowan> But on the other hand, they're probably all sleeping or something right now, so maybe they don't care... it's not quite 7時午前 there yet...
<Silmarwen> i mean having me here, and i'm not japanese and i no longer use ubuntu
<daedaluz> me neither actually
<daedaluz> I use openSUSE and KDE
<Silmarwen> i use windows :D
<Silmarwen> i wanted to switch back to ubuntu before moving to the states
<micahcowan> Silmarwen, you're talking about my English? What sort of English are you used to? ;)
<Silmarwen> but since it's delayed, i'm not:D
<Silmarwen> i mean i dont
<Silmarwen> micahcowan, yes, yours
<Silmarwen> more
<Silmarwen> um
<Silmarwen> it's hard to describe
<Silmarwen> it's weird you use full sentences
<daedaluz> huh?
<Silmarwen> you actually use the correct verb tenses
<micahcowan> Hahaha. Yeah. I'm weird that way.
<micahcowan> Probably spend too much time reading books.
<Silmarwen> i read a lot too but i'm violating the english language every time i speak/write
<Silmarwen> :(
<micahcowan> Correct grammar seems to be on the decline in the US, at least on the internet.
<micahcowan> I violate certain rules too, but I guess not most of them. I usually even avoid dangling prepositions.
<micahcowan> Even though I think that's a totally bogus rule, and can't even always be followed.
<micahcowan> "Where did you come from?" certainly sounds a lot more natural than "Whence came you?" :D
<daedaluz> USA never had correct grammar. It's "centre", not "center" and favourably, not favorably
<micahcowan> Well, but that's spelling, not grammar.
<Silmarwen> micahcowan, i feel like hitting people who whine about dangling prepositions with a shovel
<micahcowan> I find more fun from the fact that our "billion" isn't your "billion", and then there's things like "aluminum" versus "aluminium" :)
<daedaluz> well, you can't spell right
<Silmarwen> daedaluz, it's correct to us
<Silmarwen> :)
<daedaluz> potassium, not kalium, is the one bugging me most. also, billion, not milliard.
<Silmarwen> i think colour and theatre looks funny
<Silmarwen> look
<Silmarwen> damn
<Silmarwen> :D
<daedaluz> get a grip. and then, fahrenheits and feets, get a grip!
<micahcowan> "feets"?
<daedaluz> it's not 18th century anymore
<micahcowan> We actually use theatre on occasion. Mostly when we're trying to sound a bit posh.
<Silmarwen> fahrenheits and foot are fine, you just have to get used to it
<Silmarwen> them
<micahcowan> Silmarwen, you're American as well? Because, your whois says .hu :)
<Silmarwen> i'm not
<Silmarwen> but i prefer american english
<micahcowan> Gotcha.
<daedaluz> mikä teitä vaivaa?
<micahcowan> :D
<daedaluz> colonies should use proper english IMHO
<Silmarwen> and my whois will say unknown soon, hopefully
<Silmarwen> :)
<daedaluz> how to mask IP? I've been wondering that
<micahcowan> daedaluz, not entirely sure. I think it's a faq at the freenode site, though.
<daedaluz> thanks for tip. when I'm in university network, people can pinpoint my room in IRC, so it's kinda unpleasant
<micahcowan> Aha. :)
<micahcowan> Well, I think it varies from IRC network to IRC network. But you could use Tor for a more general solution
<Silmarwen> tip?
<daedaluz> I want to be a unknown hime-sama, nya~
<Silmarwen> this will go straight against my political correctness but
<Silmarwen> that sounded gay
<Silmarwen> not that there's anything wrong with the homosexual
<micahcowan> It sounds pretty usual to me
<micahcowan> Well, with a "the" before it, anyway
<Silmarwen> i meant homosexual people?
<micahcowan> daedaluz, http://myanimelist.net/anime/9379/Denpa_Onna_to_Seishun_Otoko has it as "Electromagnetic Wave Woman and Adolescent Man", FWIW
<daedaluz> あたしはおんあのこです。。。
<micahcowan> Silmarwen, "the homosexual" is grammatically correct.
<Silmarwen> i know
<Silmarwen> that's why i used it
<micahcowan> Though some people object to referring to people by an adjective.
<micahcowan> Personally, I think such arguments are silly. Go yell at Hugo for "Les Miserables" while you're at it ;)
<Silmarwen> um
<Silmarwen> what are we talking about exactly?
<Silmarwen> i said he sounded gay then added there's nothing wrong with homosexual people
<micahcowan> daedaluz, そうだとおもった。　姫様だってからね :)
<micahcowan> Silmarwen, and then you asked if it'd be better as "homosexual people", unless I misunderstood your question
<micahcowan> The "It sounds pretty usual" thing I said was referring to daedaluz saying "thanks for the tip"
<Silmarwen> i didn't
<Silmarwen> i thought you were referring to what i said
<micahcowan> Gotcha.
<Silmarwen> i understood it after a while too, anyway
<Silmarwen> tip made me think of the pointy end of an object
<micahcowan> Oh. I think I get it now. :)
<Silmarwen> or the extra money you give to the waiter:)
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-09
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-10
<syockit> /etc/default/keyboardで無変換キーを別のキーにマップすることは可能でしょうか？
<syockit> あまり使わないから、Lv3として使おうかなと思いますが
<iwaim_> kuromaboさんいますか？
<iwaim_> ツイッターで連絡とることにします
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-11
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 11.04 で，いきなり， ext4 の /home 領域で，ファイル容量が食われて，満杯になりかかったりします． ReiserFS とかなら良かったのか知らん？って感じです．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-12
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-04
<rt456tgurt> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-05
<hito_jp> 小林さんがいらはらない……
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 議事録は坂本さんが確保されている模様です
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> 遅くなりましてすいません
<mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120605
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか・・・私は今週もなにもできませんでしたすいません
<jkbys> 今週後半には手をつけます
<jkbys> 他になければ議題へ
<jkbys> OSC仙台の申し込みを行いました(shibata)。
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-sendai/
<jkbys> [ ] 誰がセミナーする？
<jkbys> [ ] 12.04のCDがOSCの北海道で配りきってしまうが、仙台はどうする？
<jkbys> 京都のことも考えてLoCoKitを頼む（間に合う？）
<jkbys> CDは配布しない
<chonan> えー仙台のセミナーですが、私めが新リリースの紹介的な内容で喋るというのはどうでしょうかと、しばたさんと相談してました。
<hito_jp> とりあえずLocokit頼んで間に合わなければあきらめる、しかないですよね。>CD
<hito_jp> え、セミナーはchonanさんにすべてお任せしかないですよね。
<mizuno> そっすねー > CD
<mizuno> そういえば、頼んだグッズもまだ届いてないのかな。今回は遅いすね
<jkbys> 注文したグッズは届きました
<mizuno> お、
<jkbys> 北海道直送でいいかな
<mizuno> 体積的にどうでしょう？？
<jkbys> 小さめのみかん箱
<mizuno> 今週の日曜の夜着で京都の自宅に送ってください……
<jkbys> わかりました
<jkbys> LoCoきっとは頼んでおきますね
<jkbys> 仙台の件はこんなものですか
<hito_jp> それは「セミナー担当者はchonan」って書くのが妥当。
<hito_jp> > 坂本さん
<mocchi> hito-jp: らじゃ
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はありません
<hito_jp> （皆さんない人は無いって明示的に宣言しようよ）
<mizuno> ないです
<mocchi> ないです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<chonan> あとはありません。
<jkbys> 来週も火曜22時でいいですか
<chonan> 了解です。
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<mocchi> はい
<jkbys> では12日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<mocchi> どなたか議事録の送信お願いします
<hito_jp> それは確認用URLを貼ってからだ！
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120605
<hito_jp> 毎回微妙に変化を遂げながら、しかしそれでも間違っている……。
<mocchi> 指摘をお願いします（ぐすん
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120605?action=diff&rev2=8&rev1=7
<mocchi> hito-jp: ありがとうございます
<mocchi> chonanさんまだいらっしゃいますか？
<chonan> 送信ですか?
<mocchi> よろしくおねがいします。手順はもう慣れました？
<chonan> 了解です。
<chonan> 先々週「前回のアクションアイテム」の日付がアレなことに気がついてこっそり直した気も。
<mocchi> ぎくぅ
<chonan> Wiki の履歴見なければバレない程度に修正しましたw
<mocchi> う、ほんとだ https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120522?action=diff&rev2=21&rev1=20
<mocchi> chonan: どうもありがとうございました
<chonan> ドンマイです。というか俺もチェックしろよ的な。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今日は，会議後も人が沢山いますね．
<chonan> みんな気が立っているから(嘘)
<mocchi> うぶまがの発売日間近だから（違
<chonan> ああ、仙台でも機会あるごとに宣伝しますよw
<chonan> うぶまがとうぶんちゅ本。
<chonan> 多分LTにも出ることになると思いますので。
<mocchi> LTでは一体何を・・・（ワクワク
<chonan> 多分ヒドいネタ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そういえば，フォーラム見たら， Linux Mint の日本語化のメンバー募集していましたね…
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-07
<guan> test
<guan> hello world
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hi!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-08
<yogs> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-09
<hi117> yogs: hi
<yogs> how are you hi117?
<hi117> good, how are you?
<yogs> very good, are you in japan?
<hi117> no
<hi117> you?
<yogs> no
<yogs> where are you
<hi117> florida
<yogs> hi
<windyforest> こんばんわ。
<windyforest> こんばんわ＞nyanpai様
<windyforest_> こんばんわ、はじめまして。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<windyforest_> こんばんわ＞Emmanuel_Chanel様
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 日本人ですか？
<windyforest_> はい、生まれも育ちも日本です。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私も日本人です．
<windyforest_> 僕の拙い英語力では日本語圏以外の方とお話しするのはかなり難しいです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ちょっと丁寧過ぎて，外国人か知らん？と思いました．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> よくここにたどり着けましたね．
<windyforest_> あ、そうですか？
<windyforest_> UbuntuのサポートがIRCであるとUbuntuのページか何かにあったんで思い切って来てみました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
<windyforest_> 実際に使っているのはUbuntu Studio 12.04ですが、普通のubuntuとほぼ変わらないと思って来てみました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 火曜日22時くらいから定期ミーティングがあるので，そのときには人が沢山います．
<windyforest_> あ、そうなんですか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu Studio 12.04 ですか．デスクトップは XFCE でしたっけ？私は使った事ありませんけど．
<windyforest_> ということは、今はあまり人はいらっしゃらないと言うことですか？
<windyforest_> はい、XFCEです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ええ，普段いつも人はいません． IRC を使える日本人自体が少ないですしねえ…
<windyforest_> 外部オーディオミキサの設定の事で教えていただきたいと思いまして。
<windyforest_> そうなんですか。
<windyforest_> ではまた、火曜日の22時くらいに来てみます。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 日本語フォーラムで相談した方が早いかと．
<windyforest_> こんばんわ＞marko様
<Emmanuel_Chanel> このチャットでは，今いませんけど，音声周りは Mocchi さんが担当者みたいになっています． Ubuntu Studio にも関わっていたかと．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hallå! Hur är det med dig?
<windyforest_> あ、そうなんですか。では、Mocchi様がいらっしゃる時にまた来てみます。
<yogs> http://imgur.com/a/cz8DY#0
<yogs> pictures of meal just served, in order
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-10
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おはようございます．
<yi_> こんにちは
<ta> hi
<ta> こんにちは
<ta> IRCの使い方が良くわからない。何かよいページを知りませんか？
<NWMonster> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8D%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%E3%83%BB%E3%83%AA%E3%83%AC%E3%83%BC%E3%83%BB%E3%83%81%E3%83%A3%E3%83%83%E3%83%88
<ta> ありがとう！
<mineo1> a
#ubuntu-jp 2013-06-04
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<shibata> 議事録いなさそうならやりまする。
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいしまする
<hito_jp> （いるけど職場）
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130604
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<shibata> OSC京都はみずのさんに申し込んでもらいました。
<hito_jp> 自分分は手が回ってません
<hito_jp> そろそろ手を増やしたいです。はやします。
<shibata> イベントページを作らないとですね＞OSC
<jkbys> 水野さんが作ってくれると信じてる
<jkbys> あ、先週の議題にあったグッズは注文しました
<jkbys> 来週のミーティングまでには届くと予想
<shibata> ありがとうございあす
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはそんなとこかな
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 更新はないきがする
<jkbys> 5月分
<jkbys> 日本語Remix(32bit)をリリースした
<jkbys> Ubuntu オフラインミーティング2013.05 Tokyo
<jkbys> これを英語で書いてくれる人募集
<shibata> では、やっときます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> 日本独自のノベルティ制作を検討する
<jkbys> 何か考えた人？
<nobuto> こんばんわ。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<shibata> 何も思いついてないです。＞ノベルティ
<hito_jp> なんにもないとオレンジ色のボールペン生産しちゃうぞー（という旨を問い合わせちゃうぞー）
<chonan> ノーアイディアです orz > ノベルティ
<shibata> 文房具であると嬉しいのはクリアファイル、かな。
<hito_jp> そんであとは村田さんの会社にあるサーバーのお掃除対応とかって手が回るもんでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> クリアファイルと聞いて！
<hito_jp> 4色印刷するなら1000枚で単価50円ぐらいが相場です。
<jkbys> 最近、切り取るとクリアファイルになる手下げをたまにもらう
<hito_jp> それは100円ぐらいします
<ikuyaNOTE> セオペン先生イラストによる動物大集合なクリアファイルキボンヌ
<nobuto> hito_jp: よしっ。明日やりま…できるかな。挑戦します。
<hito_jp> あーと、ムリげーならムリと宣言して頂けると放置ぷれー化せずに済むので、明日やろうとしてみて「むりじゃぼけー」って叫んでもらえると嬉しいです。
<nobuto> hito_jp: 了解です。
<shibata> 「サーバーのお掃除対応」とノベルティの話は関係ない、ということでいいですか？
<hito_jp> イラストだと拒否反応を示す人もいそーな気がするんで、Ubuntuロゴじゃダメかなー。でもCanonical的には非公式っぽい方がいいはずなので、セオペン先生イラスト（CDのやつ）投入がしあわせかなー。
<hito_jp> はい、ごめんなさい別の話です。
<nobuto> shibata: すみません、関係
<nobuto> ないです。
<shibata> らじゃです。
<shibata> クリアファイル＋CDは良さそうですね。
<hito_jp> 比較的コストパフォーマンスが高いのは、分厚いやつとか落ちないツメつきのやつですね。1Kロットだと5円ぐらい上がる感じです
<hito_jp> あーそうか、CD収容できるクリアファイルがあるといいのかな。
<chonan> CD収容できるのが技アリっぽくて面白い気がしてきました
<shibata> CDポケットが安価でできるならあるととてもうれしい。
<hito_jp> でもそんなの見かけた記憶がないなーということを悩んでいます。
<jkbys> CD収納できてバッグにもなって切り取ればクリアファイルもなるって無理かな
<shibata> 贅沢ですな。。。
<hito_jp> CDポケット別でなくていい（紙のかわりにCD挟んで渡す）ならふつーの「切り取るとクリアファイルになるバッグ」でいいんですが……
<hito_jp> そもそもCDポケットって意外とコスト高いんですよね。一体成型できないので。
<jkbys> ポケットいらない気もしてきた
<jkbys> 見た目も悪いし
<shibata> えっと、バッグにするならお値段が倍くらい？
<hito_jp> こーいうやつでいいです？　http://www.kayo.co.jp/clearfo/cfile_used.html#03
<hito_jp> だいたい倍ぐらいです。ロット次第ではあるんですが。10,000枚とか刷るとあんまり差がなくなります。
<jkbys> バッグ型クリアファイルってやつなら、他のブースでもらったものも入れられるし便利じゃないだろうか
<hito_jp> OSC向けならそもそもMozillaのバッグあるです
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<hito_jp> なんとなくクリアファイル好評なのかしら。
<shibata> 個人的にはクリアファイル推しです。
<jkbys> じゃあバッグじゃなくていい気もした
<ikuyaNOTE> クリアファイルコレクターなので
<mizuno_as> 知ってた
<ikuyaNOTE> な、なんだってー(AA略
<hito_jp> ストッパー付が嬉しいとか、小技が効いてるヤツにしません？
<hito_jp> 具体的にはこんな感じに選択肢があります。http://www.hi-ad.jp/contents/item/file_index.php
<jkbys> ストッパーってみたことない
<shibata> 「落ちない」ってやつでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> コレクション出来れば何でもいいペン（ぉぃ
<hito_jp> 『落ちない』ってやつです。
<shibata> これくらいの価格差なら充分アリだと思います。
<chonan> 仕様的にドノーマルなやつでも、CDを一番奥に差し込んだあたりの部分のデザインをわざと空けといて、外からCDのレーベルが見えるとかいうのはどうだろう?
<hito_jp> それはCDなくなった時にも成立するデザインにしないといけないってことですよね……。
<chonan> 苦労する割にクリアファイルの中でCD踊るとイマイチ狙いにはまらないというもどかしさも出るかなあ
<shibata> 裏が半透明だったら、いいんじゃないかな。
<hito_jp> そもそもCDよりノベルティの方が嬉しくないとかいう出発点だったよーな気もしますが、裏がクリア路線は実用面でもアリっぽそうですね。
<hito_jp> 両面がUbuntuロゴだったらなんかそれ以外の書類はさむと祟られそう。
<chonan> 呪いつきノベルティですか...
<shibata> はさんで時間を置くと自動的にUbuntuの書類になるクリアファイル。
<shibata> えっと、クリアファイルの路線でhitoさんに調整してもらうってことでいいのかな。
<hito_jp> わーたーしーがーやーるーとー暴走すーるーでー
<chonan> +1 ついでに「落ちない」路線も +1
<hito_jp> まあとりあえずTrademark案件なんで新窓口に聞いてみます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> あと@ubuntu.com持ちな人はオフラインミーティングの完了レポートをplanetに送り込もう。Recipe出てからでもいいけど。
<hito_jp> ↑ノベルティネタとは別件
<jkbys> 今日のところはこんなもんかな
<shibata> はい。
<hito_jp> 自分はないでうｓ
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<shibata> はい。
<nobuto> はい（最近帰り遅かったりですが可能な限り出ます
<chonan> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では１１日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130604
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<shibata> chonan: チェックと送信お願いしていいですか？
<chonan> shibata: 了解しました
<shibata> chonan: ありがとうございます。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-06-07
<Bebo> hola
<Bebo> emiryun:  hola nene :-*
#ubuntu-jp 2014-06-03
<jkbys> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mocchi> 議事録だれかやってます？
<jkbys> やってないんじゃないかな
<mocchi> じゃぁやりますね。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140603
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 進んでないですorz
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<hito_jp> 沖縄は先週足したから無いはず……
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> 議題
<jkbys> なし
<jkbys> なにかありますか
<hito_jp> とらんすれーたーの投票を……
<nobuto> jkbys: こないだPPAの更新したときにubuntu-defaults-jaの~ja6がコピーされてなかったんですけど、
<nobuto> このja6もjapaneseteamにコピーされる想定でいいんですよね？
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: ^^
<nobuto> https://launchpad.net/~japanese-testers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<ikuyaNOTE> ほえ
<nobuto> japaneseteamの方のPPAでim-setup-helperは更新されたんですが、ubuntu-defaults-jaはコピーされてないままです。 https://launchpad.net/~japaneseteam/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=trusty
<nobuto> ubuntu-defaults-jano
<jkbys> お、これもコピーしないとactive trueになる感じ？
<ikuyaNOTE> というかこれが肝なんですが……
<jkbys> そうなんか
<nobuto> im-setup-helperを実行しないかぎりデフォルトactive falseのままですね。なのでコピーしちゃっていいかと。
<jkbys> じゃああとでやっておきます
<nobuto> jkbys: おねがいします。
<jkbys> Translatorの投票はアクションアイテムに入れておいて来週やるのがいいかな
<hito_jp> +1
<jkbys> じゃあアクションアイテムに入れておいて下さい
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140603
<nobuto> 私はないです。
<mocchi> エンター押してしもうた。。。
<mocchi> 私もありません
<jkbys> はええよ！って思ったらそういうことか
<jkbys> 終わりかな
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> hai
<jkbys> 6/10ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mocchi> nobuto: 議事録の送信などお願いできますか？
<nobuto> mocchi: 頑張ってみる
<mocchi> nobuto: ありがとうございます。
<nobuto> mocchi: 議事録はこれでfix?
<mocchi> nobuto:誰からのツッコミもないのでいいんじゃないかと。
<nobuto> 「ja6がそれ」とか直していいですか?
<hito_jp> 直しちゃったら出せないので出すのはやります
<mocchi> nobuto: 直しちゃってください。すみません。
<mocchi> hito_jp: よろしくお願いします。
<nobuto> hito_jp: おねがいします。
<hito_jp> 直ったってことでいいのかしら（編集履歴とにらめっこしながら）
<nobuto> hito_jp: 編集済みです。
<hito_jp> rgr.
#ubuntu-jp 2015-06-02
<hito_jp> ねむ……い……
<ut_maito> えーと、お疲れ様でしたー。
#ubuntu-jp 2016-06-08
<katoken> Hajimemashite irc shoshinshadesu. Roumajide suimasen. Nihingono hyoujiha UTF-8 de daijoubudesuka?
<katoken> 日本語のトピックを確認したのですがこれで良いのか判断できないのでアシストお願いします。
<katoken> list #ubuntu-jp
#ubuntu-jp 2020-06-06
<toku> おはようございます｡Windows10とのデュアルブートの方はいらっしゃいますか?
<barippi> tokuさん、デュアルブートしている人がいるかどうかの確認ですか。デュアルブートに関して何らかの質問があるのならばそこまで書いた方が返事がもらえるかもしれませんよ。当方はデュアルブートしていないのでお力になれないかもしれませんが。
<toku> はい｡Win10の半期毎のアップデートが来ていますが､適用してUbuntuの起動が大丈夫そうかを確認してみたくて｡｡｡
<toku> では､またの機会にします｡失礼しました｡
